

Ask HN: Open-source forums for 2015 - 10dpd

I&#x27;m looking for an open source forum to integrate with my community site that is built using Wordpress.<p>The forum must work well on mobile and either be usable&#x2F;visually appealing out of the box or be customisable. Ideally it would be a wp plugin but willing to look at other options.<p>Any suggestions for 2015?
======
pki
Discourse

